# What is this plant?



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

These are all over in my woods in Missouri, taking over my stinging nettle patches, choking out the nettles.
About two to four feet high in sun and shade, wilted from the drought.

(click a thumbnail)




Thanks!


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I will be anxious to find out what it is myself. We have it all over our place mostly at the edge of shady woods. I have gone through my books and a bunch of websites and cannot come up with an id. TTT


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Same here...I've looked through all my sources and came up with nothing.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

The Mo Dept of Conservation Ombudsman identified it as Smallanthus uvedalius 

It was used medicinally by Native Americans, but I haven't found a complete chemical breakdown on it yet. Links anyone?
Here is an interesting site with historical uses documented.
Same plant:
"Cherokee Drug (Emetic)
Iroquois Drug (Antiemetic)" 
LOL I wonder who was right?

Here's an abstract from a study that concludes that it "may be useful in the treatment of inflammatory pain."

Mine never seem to get the pretty petals on them, the bugs are eating them.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I would say close but not exactly like the ones on my place. I will try to get some pictures of mine up later today. Mine seem to have white 'petals' with a yellow cluster in the center. TTT


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

leaf detail









Pics made this morning after a good overnight rain. TTT














\\\\\\\\\\\\\







L


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

White flowered leaf cup aka Polymnia canadensis L.? It also goes by pale flowered leafcup or white bears foot. It has a close relative, Polymnia uvedalia, but it blooms yellow.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Tntntn, now that I know the family aster; it appears that the white-flowered leafcup is another genus:

Polymnia canadensis

PLANTS Profile for Polymnia canadensis (whiteflower leafcup) | USDA PLANTS
Polymnia canadensis
Tropicos - Name Search

I'm still looking for one without petals.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I guess mine are a spp of Polymnia canadensis 
same as yours Tntntn, but different
good photos Tntntn!

I'm not telling the Ombudsman that he was wrong, lol. I might need his help again.


small-flowered leafcup
often has no petals

second in the middle column:
http://midatlantichikes.com/floraandfauna/yellowflowers.htm

this is a good resource for links to specific state flower lists, pick your state
Wildflower List


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Way to go Annie!!-since I posted the pics a wildlife biologist friend of mine id'd it as polymnia canadensis-this was a tough one to find for such a common plant at least in my area. Nature Lover our varieties appear to be identical. Here is a link to a MO page.
Polymnia canadensis page


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Those were great pics TnTnTn....especially of the flowers. I'm going to have to see if I have any in the woods....now I'll know what they are if I do have any!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

wild oak hydrangea


----------

